# Hello



## Mason (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi,

I’m looking forward to get to know you and to be a part of this forum. I’ve had a long career in music but about to do my first gigs for TV. Samples are important tools for me so excited about this forum.


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 24, 2018)

Greetings, Mason! What genre(s) of music will you be writing for TV? How's the weather been this year in your part of the world?


----------



## Mason (Sep 24, 2018)

LamaRose said:


> Greetings, Mason! What genre(s) of music will you be writing for TV? How's the weather been this year in your part of the world?



Hi! For the most part it has a classical basis but trying to incorporate elements from different genres. Been lucky to have two directors giving me a lot of freedom but know that you often just have to serve them. I love world music too. Are you writing for TV?

Summer has been unusually hot, but now it’s back to usually stormy


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 27, 2018)

Good for you... freedom is the name of the game, in life and in work! I have two older siblings who are professional musicians, but I have not attempted to make a go of it.


----------



## rlundv (Sep 27, 2018)

Hello! Nice to see a fellow composer from Norway  Will you do work for Norwegian television?


----------



## starise (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice to meet you. Norway has a mysterious appeal to me. If I lived through one of those long winters I might think differently


----------



## Wolf68 (Oct 8, 2018)

Cheers to the North!


----------

